# New truck. Will I need testosterone shots?



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Considering buying one of these. Once we get materials to site, we don't need to be driving a gas hog. It's surprisingly comfortable to drive. Kinda gutless, though.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Reminds me of the old panel trucks, which i've always been partial to 99

Are they FWD? RWD? what kind of ground clearance do they have?

~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

FWD. It's a little four banger. Not much ground clearance. I was surprised how comfortable it is to sit in. I'm 5' 11" and I could drive this around all day. The back end easily takes a small step ladder, tools, some materials, etc. MPG is really good on these things. It's not very big but could be good for running around.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

You could do resi work out of that easily, except for the larger ladders. Service work too.

I actually stopped stocking a truck (Ford E350 Extended Van) 20 years ago. Now I buy for the job. Depending on how I feel customer may or may not be charged for the shopping trip.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

We almost have it down to a science now with tool bags - one for bits and pieces, one for hole saws, meters, etc., one for cordless drivers, Hackzall, etc. We buy Nalgene screw top containers for fasteners, Wagos, etc. They're great and almost indestructible. Everything is grab and go...

You can always run to a retail store for bits and pieces on the fly. I'm not sure if a truck is needed every day.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

daveEM said:


> You could do resi work out of that easily, except for the larger ladders. Service work too.
> 
> I actually stopped stocking a truck (Ford E350 Extended Van) 20 years ago. Now I buy for the job. * Depending on how I feel customer may or may not be charged for the shopping trip.*


A most sensible approach! 

As to the OPs topic, it interests me since we are currently up for a replacement vehicle at my work. Currently we are driving an older van and I have to admit to despising vans. A more aggravating style of service vehicle I cannot imagine. I don't care how you organize it you are constantly pulling two things out of your way to get to the one you need. Then you get the thrilling pleasure of putting the other stuff back. Day after day. And they are either hot as ovens or cold as an ice cave. Yeah, yeah. Air conditioning. Unless you have the bulkhead, which we don't, you cannot control inside temps worth a darn. And the NOISE. Everything rattles. And rattle and rattles. You can't hear yourself think. We are pushing for truck with service bed on it but have been warned it may come to another van. If so we want to stay away from the typical Chevy or Ford style cargo van and investigate something like the Ford transit or possibly something like the Chebby shown above. The Transit looks better to me since it has rear doors on each side that slide back. You never realize how handy sliding doors are til you need to park somewhere in a lot for a service call. Try opening those barn door styles up next to a car in a lot. You may get them open but you cannot carry anything out of the vehicle til you set it down and close the doors. Again, I just don't get on with vans very well Anyone use the Transit?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Me too. I hate vans. Our old beater truck is an F150 with a contractor canopy. We can load that thing up with all sorts of $hit and big ladders go on top. Access from three sides is great. Best thing is that you're completely isolated from your cargo area.

A Transit might be okay but they seem to be kind of expensive for what they are. We still need something to haul the big and heavy stuff.

This HHR is used. Chevy discontinued them.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

My buddy had one of those when he worked for the Geek Squad. Was amazing how little room there is in there. There are a bunch of new small work van options out there that are way better suited for what we do than the HHR.

2014 Ford Transit Connect:
http://www.ford.com/commercial-trucks/transitconnect-commercial/



2014 Nissan NV-200:
http://www.nissancommercialvehicles.com/nv200-compact-cargo?tool=global.nv200.link



Ram C/V Tradesman:
http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/ram_cv/


Chevy City Express (rebadged Nissan NV):
http://www.chevrolet.com/city-express-small-van.html



All will give you more usable room than the HHR, with about the same fuel economy. There are also quite a few used Ford Transit Connects out there now, since they have been making them since 2010, so there are deals to be had.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I used to wire quite a few in-fill houses. As they were usually surrounded by populated houses I deemed them safe. I would deliver my material and leave the stuff on site.

My tools and drill were placed in a 12" cube 'skill saw' box, then on the rack for daily transport.

The vehicle... 










The year: 1973 in this pic. The bike is a 1972 CB750 Honda. I have '75 version (identical) in the shed now. My old apprentice still has the '72 in the pic.

I want to go back in time now.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

My work truck  lol


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Many years ago Shunk said he got an HHR for when he drove around to do estimates. He said he was getting it upfitted with shelving for basic tools and material, but he never posted pictures like he said he would.

Anyway, I would definitely listen to Going_Commando. For a boy in skinny jeans, he makes a great point. If you are looking for something smaller and more fuel efficient that you can zip around in, all of the vehicles he posted would be better than the HHR, IMO.

For me, that's exactly what I have been doing all this time and I am sick of it. I'm ready for the fully stocked van ready to make money everywhere it goes :thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I used to have a KLR. Loved that bike. I was doing my own home renos once and loaded it up with 4" DWV (cut it into 3' pieces).


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Hack Work said:


> Many years ago Shunk said he got an HHR for when he drove around to do estimates. He said he was getting it upfitted with shelving for basic tools and material, but he never posted pictures like he said he would.
> 
> Anyway, I would definitely listen to Going_Commando. For a boy in skinny jeans, he makes a great point. If you are looking for something smaller and more fuel efficient that you can zip around in, all of the vehicles he posted would be better than the HHR, IMO.
> 
> For me, that's exactly what I have been doing all this time and I am sick of it. I'm ready for the fully stocked van ready to make money everywhere it goes :thumbup:


True, but I'm just looking at a cheap econobox. We could keep the old beater truck parked half the time and replace it in a couple of years. Right now I'm not interested in putting a lot of money into vehicles.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

"..will i need testosterone shots?"...

No, throw on an exhaust tip and you're good to go.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Not testosterone shots but definitely a beef injection


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

99cents said:


> True, but I'm just looking at a cheap econobox. We could keep the old beater truck parked half the time and replace it in a couple of years. Right now I'm not interested in putting a lot of money into vehicles.


The Transit Connect is a good vehicle and it's been out long enough that there should be plenty of used models to choose from.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow. There are so many hideous vehicles out there these days


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

bduerler said:


> My work truck  lol


 How many *GALLONS* to the mile?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

You are more secure in your masculinity than I am.
I once turned down a good job based on a van vs 4x4 truck.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Ty Wrapp said:


> How many GALLONS to the mile?


 It's more tanks to the mile


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> You are more secure in your masculinity than I am. I once turned down a good job based on a van vs 4x4 truck.


I would rock a Prius if I didn't have to put gas in it. I stopped caring about what vehicle I'm driving a couple years ago. That just childish, but do whatever boats your float.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Hack Work said:


> Many years ago Shunk said he got an HHR for when he drove around to do estimates. He said he was getting it upfitted with shelving for basic tools and material, but he never posted pictures like he said he would. Anyway, I would definitely listen to Going_Commando. For a boy in skinny jeans, he makes a great point. If you are looking for something smaller and more fuel efficient that you can zip around in, all of the vehicles he posted would be better than the HHR, IMO. For me, that's exactly what I have been doing all this time and I am sick of it. I'm ready for the fully stocked van ready to make money everywhere it goes :thumbup:


My buddy got 22 mpg with his loaded down HHR, so it doesn't do any better than the current flock of small work vans as far a mpgs go, and is limited by not very useful space. Plus the cage pushes the seats forward, quite uncomfortable if you are 6'0 or taller.

You should be able to find a used transit connect for $12k ish US. Not sure how they far in Candian $$. A new small van now is around 20-24k new, so not that bad price wise. You get real payload (~1500 lbs), the Nissan and 2014 TC are rated for towing, and you get a vehicle designed for work. 

I can't fit my skinny jeans anymore hack, got too fat. :laughing: probably oughta do something about that. :whistling:


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

*Nv200*

I've been admiring the NV200's...accountant says maybe next year.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

There's a ghost in the back of the hhr.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Took a closer look at this thing yesterday. A 4' stepladder fits in sideways from door to door so it doesn't take up any space. The rest of the cargo area will easily handle a few tool bags, cordless tools, hand tools and a couple of boxes of materials. It could work as a run around vehicle.

There are a few Dodge Caravan cargo vans around but driving one of those would really hit me in the manhood  . The odd used Transit that comes up for sale is twice the price. I don't want to put a ton of money into a secondary vehicle. We are a young company and watch costs very carefully.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> I would rock a Prius if I didn't have to put gas in it. I stopped caring about what vehicle I'm driving a couple years ago. That just childish, but do whatever boats your float.


You'd be surprised, what I haul in my Prius. I bought it used because I needed something, that ran cheap, as a daily driver. Four years and 95K.
Average about 47 MPG.
I also have a 2000 Dodge, Dakota V-8, 4X4, bought new with 39K and a 2006 Jeep Wrangler with only 22K. 
I use those when I have to relieve my male urges or haul something large.


----------

